# Batchbefehl verschwinden lassen?



## AF91 (6. Sep 2009)

hallo!
ich suche eine möglichkeit beim ausführen mit hilfe einer batchdatei die zeile verschwinden zu lassen in der der befehl zum starten steht.

also ich will nicht dass dann im dosfenster steht:
C:>java Klassenname
Hallo, Welt!

sondern:
Hallo, Welt!

die batch sieht bisher so aus:

title Programmname
cls
java Klassenname
exit


ich hatte mir schon überlegt ob man nicht vllt nochmal n "cls" direkt mit "java Klassenname" verbinden kann, sodass der den nochmal ausführt bevor er mit dem programm anfängt... aber ich weiß nicht so recht wie ???:L 

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen und bedanke mich schonmal für alle tipps  
alwin


----------



## maki (6. Sep 2009)

```
@echo off
```
*verschoben*


----------



## AF91 (6. Sep 2009)

läuft super
danke sehr :toll:


----------

